# Turtle lovers + Techno lovers... TECHNO TURTLE!!



## rah_rabbitry (Jun 18, 2010)

This video makes my day, every day, I wish it was on loop!!

Techno Turtle - CollegeHumor video


----------



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

Cute, but I still like rapping turtle better.





With crazy turtle a close second.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

OMG!! that's soooooooooooo cute! I mean the real one!


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

haha the first ones awesome.... he musta felt real good thinking he was gettin helped shedding


----------



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

Hahaha, thats hilarious! I still think the Turtle 'loving' the shoe is the best turtle video I've seen lol


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

halonine said:


> Hahaha, thats hilarious! I still think the Turtle 'loving' the shoe is the best turtle video I've seen lol


Mind sharing?


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Hahaha that's awesome


----------



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

Viewer discretion advised heh.

Turtle loves a shoe


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

so cute, let me try my pig nose turtle,,,,,


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Umm.. i still like that first turtle that luv the toothbrush!


----------

